# we would like some information please.



## valerie1

We are considering buying in Abruzzo. At present I have a small business/sole trader making curtains and soft furnishings which I do at home. My question is would I be able to make a living in Italy doing the same? Do expats long for typical British window dressing?
Any thoughts on this would be most welcome.

Also my husband is a bus driver, we have approached the sister bus company in Italy of Arriva about transfering but they maintain that they only take Italian citizens. Does anyone know if this applies to all Italian bus companies?

Thanks to anyone who can help with this one.


----------



## kaz101

Hi Valerie, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm sure someone will be along to answer your questions soon.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Bevdeforges

valerie said:


> My question is would I be able to make a living in Italy doing the same? Do expats long for typical British window dressing?
> Any thoughts on this would be most welcome.


Do you see your market as only consisting of expats? If so, have you researched the size of the expat community in the area around Abruzzo? How do you market your products now? (Through local shops? Online? Mail order? Something else?)

Depending on how you set things up, you could keep your current customers while branching out - either to expats in Italy, or to a more generalized clientele throughout Europe. If you are making a living now, it should be possible to adapt and adjust to a new location to continue doing the same.

Can't really help on the bus company issue - though there are anti-discrimination laws in the EU. The big question is - how is your (and his) Italian? If he isn't reasonably fluent, it may be difficult to find a job.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## valerie1

*we would like some information please*

Thanks Bev

I am pleased to make curtains etc for everyone. I used to work in a retail shop and have spoken to a few expats that had returned to the UK to shop for curtains as they claimed it was difficult to find what they really liked abroad. 

At the moment my work comes via word of mouth.

I also make clothes, although most of these are for the re-enactment market, and I propose to set up a website for this purpose.

I have a fall back in that I have a TEFL certificate.

We will ask about the bus driving when we visit at the end of the month.

Once again Thank You.

Valerie


----------

